# Basisprinzipien Breakout-Spiel



## volcanoFL (21. Dez 2011)

Ich habe mal probiert, in BlitzBasic eine Art Breakout-Spiel hinzubekommen, aber nie etwas länger spielbares zustande bekommen, also hab ich mir gedacht: Lern ich mal ne ordentliche Sprache ... Naja, und deshalb wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, welche Grundprinzipien (Technik, nicht Gamedesign) man bei einem Breakout-Spiel beachten müsste. Zum Beispiel, wie ich den Ball bewegen soll (Vektoren? Winkel?).


----------



## Plopo (22. Dez 2011)

Fang am besten hiermit an, um die Basics zu verstehen.
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/54795-quaxli-2d-spiele-tutorial.html


----------



## volcanoFL (22. Dez 2011)

Was glaubst du wohl, was ich gestern gelesen habe?  Das Ding ist nur, dass mich Swing irgendwie nicht so glücklich macht, erinnert mich nämlich zu sehr an Windows-Anwendungen ... was für Alternativen gibt's denn?


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Dez 2011)

OpenGL, Java3D und JavaFX2. Je nachdem wie deine Ansprüche sind. Für Breakout ist SWING doch vollkommen ausreichend solange es keine 3D Variante wird.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Dez 2011)

volcanoFL hat gesagt.:


> erinnert mich nämlich zu sehr an Windows-Anwendungen ...



Was ist denn an Swing2D Windows Anwendungsmäßig?!


----------



## Plopo (22. Dez 2011)

Sollte dich die Hellblaue Farbe der Buttons etc. zu sehr an Windows erinnern, änder sie einfach .


----------



## Fu3L (23. Dez 2011)

[URL="http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/124025-blockgame-beta-leveldesign.html]Mein BreakoutKlon - Noch unfertig[/URL]

Zwar nicht mit Swing, sondern Nimbus Look&Fell, aber 
1) sind das 5 Zeilen zum Ändern des L&F
2) sieht man vom L&F bei solche einem Spiel doch recht wenig, wenn man nicht die einzelnen Blöcke als Buttons hinzufügen will (was man sowieso tunlichst nicht tun sollte )

=> Es spricht nichts gegen Java2D zum Zeichnen und als Einsieg ist das bestimmt besser geeignet als OpenGL


----------



## Gast2 (29. Dez 2011)

Der Link geht nicht


----------



## Fu3L (29. Dez 2011)

Die URL Funktion vom Forum hat wohl an mir vorbei"geredet":

Funktionierender Link


----------

